# 7mm Rem SAUM



## Cynoscion (Jun 4, 2009)

I've been wanting to put together a semi custom build for quite sometime now. I had been thinking 28 Nosler, .280 AI or 7mm Rem SAUM. This rifle will fill a void in my arsenal and give me a lightweight, backcountry rifle in a mid caliber which I do not currently own. After lots of research and q and a with shooters I know and respect, I decided on the 7mm Rem SAUM. The parts list is as follow:

Donor Remington model 700 RH SS SA Mag bolt face w/bdl bottom metal
24" 1:8.25 twist Proof Research carbon fiber barrel sendero contour
Donor Remington trigger
Donor HS Precision stock
Talley 20MOA one piece rings/bases
Sightron siii 5-25x50 riflescope
Viaz muzzle break

The rifle will be built to shoot Barnes 168gr LRX bullets in Norma brass.

Some good gunsmith friends of mine will be doing the work. I will most likely end up changing out the stock and trigger but these are things I can do myself as funds and time allow. All of the parts are in and it's just a matter of time before they begin work on it. I can hardly wait!

I'll post pics of the rifle and load testing when I get my hands on it.


----------



## fish4food (Feb 11, 2011)

Sounds Sexy!


----------



## Csafisher (Nov 16, 2010)

Yep you'll want a new trigger


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

I have that scope in MOA-2 i believe. I have it mounted on my 223. Shoot out to 650 yards so far with it. The turrets work great and always goes back to zernly complaint I have is in low light conditions the reticle will wash out some. Makes it hard to see the cross hairs compared to my other scopes.


----------



## Cynoscion (Jun 4, 2009)

Csafisher said:


> Yep you'll want a new trigger


Yessir. You are most likely right. I have some worked over factory Rem triggers that I love and some Timneys. I will probably go with a Trigger Tech on this one when the time comes and trade the stock out for an Iota Krux. Then it will be complete.


----------



## Cynoscion (Jun 4, 2009)

sea sick said:


> I have that scope in MOA-2 i believe. I have it mounted on my 223. Shoot out to 650 yards so far with it. The turrets work great and always goes back to zernly complaint I have is in low light conditions the reticle will wash out some. Makes it hard to see the cross hairs compared to my other scopes.


This will be my first experience with it. It came highly recommended by quite a few shooters that I have a lot of respect for. I wanted to go NF or Luppy vx6 HD in the same magnification range but money always gets in the way.


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

Not saying they arent good scopes. I agree with your buddies. Very nice scopes. They might make the model with a lit reticle option now. That would solve that issue.


----------



## Fish (May 22, 2004)

*Love that 7SAUM*

I built mine on a Remington Model 7 base. 
-Jewel trigger
-McMillian Swirly 
-22" Hart SS Match barrel with 10" twist
-Precision Barrel did the metal work


----------



## Cynoscion (Jun 4, 2009)

Sounds really nice. Post some pics if you can.
The main reason I went with the short action over the even smaller model 7 action is to allow me to run the heavy for caliber bullets. I shouldn't have any problems with the 168's I am planning on but I doubt I'll be able to shoot the big 195gr vld's unless I go single shot bc of magazine length. I could always stuff the big vld's way down in the case but then I loose powder capacity and defeat the purpose.
Do you have any experience running the heavies in yours?


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

Rob - if you change direction on caliber - I've got lots of history with 280 improved . Whacked a few bulls with it even . It's mommas gun now. Light recoil , great down range results


----------



## Fish (May 22, 2004)

My elk load is 175 grain Partition, pushing a hair over 2800. Getting 1 MOA even with Partitions. Will try to post pictures later.


----------



## Cynoscion (Jun 4, 2009)

mrsh978 said:


> Rob - if you change direction on caliber - I've got lots of history with 280 improved . Whacked a few bulls with it even . It's mommas gun now. Light recoil , great down range results


Thanks James. I came upon a really big supply of RSAUM brass so that helped sway my decision a lot. Before that, I was going .280AI for sure.


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

There's your key - brass. Either way it's a new reason to piddle. Be down you way soon. Boy wonder trip. Hope I don't need you to wade for me ...


----------



## Cynoscion (Jun 4, 2009)

Hahaha boy wonder's been showing off my aquatic skills (or lack of). I seriously doubt I'll ever have to trail one for you but I'll be around if you need me. Just make sure he's nowhere near a tank, please!


----------



## Cynoscion (Jun 4, 2009)

*Here she is!*

I just got her back from the smiths Thursday. First few shots weren't all that impressive although they were sub MOA at 100 yards. I went through the whole break in process and WOW does she shoot. I'm getting pretty close to 1/4" groups at 100 yards. I walked her out to 600 yards today and the group's stayed pretty darn impressive out to that distance while I was verifying dope. I think she turned out pretty sexy!

Specs are:
Donor 700 SA Mag bolt face and bdl bottom metal
Proof Research 22" carbon fiber barrel sendero contour
Donor HS Precision stock
Vias muzzle break and custom thread protector
Mini tactical bolt knob
All metal cerakoted sniper grey
Talley 1 piece 20 MOA rings/bases
Sightron Siii 6-24x50 scope MOA 2 reticle
Shooting handloaded 168gr Barnes LRX bullets

Only things I'd like to change/upgrade are the trigger and stock but it's hard to complain when she shoots the way she does.


----------



## Cynoscion (Jun 4, 2009)

Just noticed a typo. Itâ€™s a 24â€ Proof barrel.


----------



## fish4food (Feb 11, 2011)

That's a good looking rig.


----------



## Cynoscion (Jun 4, 2009)

Thanks.


----------

